# SS 14.05.16 - Kraus "Symphony In C Minor"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Joseph Martin Kraus (1756 - 1792)*

Symphony in C minor, VB 142 

1. Larghetto - Allegro
2. Andante
3. Allegro assai

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us  I discovered Joseph Martin Kraus a few years ago and quickly bought all the recordings Naxos had released. I love his works so I am always happy to revisit them. I'll be listening too:

View attachment 84458


Petter Sundkvist/Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I know only this one .
Concerto Köln


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Concerto Köln for me too - streaming. I've never heard any Kraus before, so looking forward to it.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll go with this one









Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment - Anthony Halstead


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll take the Naxos one as well. This is a new piece to me.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us  I discovered Joseph Martin Kraus a few years ago and quickly bought all the recordings Naxos had released. I love his works so I am always happy to revisit them. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 84458
> 
> ...


I had purchased this disc a long time ago remember liking it had to blow a lot of dust of it. I wonder how many competing recordings are out there


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Another new one for me and I am looking forward to listening to this


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I purchased this disc which featured the C minor Symphony and got hooked on Kraus.










Made me get all 4 volumes of the Naxos recordings of the Symphonies and Overtures. I will do them both!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

On listening to this symphony I was struck by how unconventional was Kraus's approach to form, at least by comparison with Haydn, Mozart and Bach symphonies of the same era. All of the movements eschew traditional recapitulations in favor of a single brief statement of a main theme in the tonic. But the second halves of the movements have extensive and wide-ranging development — like a cross between sonata form and rounded binary. Interesting! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us  I discovered Joseph Martin Kraus a few years ago and quickly bought all the recordings Naxos had released. I love his works so I am always happy to revisit them. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 84458
> 
> ...


I'll be completely unoriginal and go with this one as well. It was available to stream!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 84469
> 
> Another new one for me and I am looking forward to listening to this


My choice also.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Until today, I didn't know there was more than one recording of this piece. Good for Kraus!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> On listening to this symphony I was struck by how unconventional was Kraus's approach to form, at least by comparison with Haydn, Mozart and Bach symphonies of the same era. All of the movements eschew traditional recapitulations in favor of a single brief statement of a main theme in the tonic. But the second halves of the movements have extensive and wide-ranging development - like a cross between sonata form and rounded binary. Interesting! Thanks for the suggestion.


Yea the openings kinda hopped from theme to theme I found it a little disconcerting


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

chesapeake bay said:


> Yea the openings kinda hopped from theme to theme I found it a little disconcerting


Then be disconcerted: it may be good for you.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

dieter said:


> Then be disconcerted: it may be good for you.


Indeed, going outside what you find familiar can often lead to an expanded awareness, that's what makes listening to lesser known music worthwhile.


----------

